# My 40 gal gallery (56K warning)



## Revan (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello, this is my planted tank


































I hope you like it

Any suggestion is welcome 

Claudio Cappelletti


----------



## Revan (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are the spec:









plant:
_1 - Glossostigma elatinoides
2 - Chyptocoryne benketii
3 - Echinodorus kompacta
4 - Rotala macranda
5 - Rotala rotundifolia
6 - Limnophila sessiflora
7 - Higrophila polysperma "rosanervig" 
8 - Eusteralis stellata (Pogostemon stellata)
9 - Hygrophila difformis
10- Ludwigia glandulosa "perennis"
11- Hemianthus callitrichoides "cuba"
12- Echinodorus bleheri
13- ceratophyllum demersum_

fish:
_12- Paracheirodon axelrodi 
6 - Paracheirodon innesi
3 - Epalzeorhynchus sp. (false siamensis) 
2 - Crossocheilus siamensis
4 - Otocinclus arnoldi
6 - Otocinclus affinis
2 - Chromobotia macracanthus 
6 - Caridina japonica _

Tank:
model: Juwel Vision 180
net capacity: 150l (40 gal)
size: 92x41x55h (cm)
filter: internal, Juwel Compact H
CO2: 24/7 to keep about 25mg/l CO2, JBL CO2 Vario Reactor

Light:
1xT5 24W Philips 965 de luxe (6500K)
1xT8 25W Sylvania Aquastar (10000K)
1xT8 25W Arcadia Freshwater (7000K)
1XT5 39W Osram 860 (6000K)
All the lights are on for 10 hours daily

Substrate:
Ceramized gravel 2-3mm (Aquaristica Brasile) 
Dupla Root
JBL seven balls

Fertilization:
Once a week when I do the water change (40l) I add:
10mg/l of NO3 from KNO3
9mg/l of K from K2SO4 (1/2 tsp) + 6mg/l of K from KNO3
1mg/l of PO4 from KH2PO4
0,6mg/l of Fe half from the trace mix (Hydromix, chelated with EDTA) and half from "Compo Ferro Liquido" (Fe chelated with DTPA)
For the water change I use only RO water + "JBL Aquadur plus" to keep 6°dKH and 8°dGH
The pH is about 6,9

I'm sorry for my bad English


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Beautiful,very beautiful.I love the choice of colours and how the plants increase in height from the centre to the sides.Very well done.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Great look! I've always tended towards the low in the middle, high on the sides look. And, your plants look nice and very healthy.

That third shot down, is the that L. gladulosa? That plan looks very sweet. Might have to go hunt me down one!


----------



## Revan (Jun 13, 2006)

YOuHO, thank you for the compliments.

BSS, thank you for the compliments. Yes, the plant in the third shot is _Ludwigia glandulosa_

Best Regards


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Your english is great, your tank is even better. Beautiful fish and plants.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Belissimo!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Revan, that's really impressive, and great photography too!

I love how you mix so many leaf sizes, colors and textures,
and how well fed and algae free your specimens appear to be.

I would take the rocks out, and give your plants all that room.
a trick you can do is take some thin slate and put it in the gravel
vertically, so it looks like a rock from the front, gives your fish
something to hide behind, but does not take away plant space.

I would also consider removing or pruning that Echinodorus bleheri.

OK, be honest... how many planted tanks have you done before this?


----------



## Revan (Jun 13, 2006)

Yoink, thank you for the compliments

Fresh_newby, ti ringrazio per i complimenti (thank you for the compliments)

Spypet, thank you for the compliments and for the suggestions.



> OK, be honest... how many planted tanks have you done before this?


It's my third tank but it's the first true planted tank.
The two tanks that I had before this was community tank with few plants.
Also this tank at the begininng (August, 2005) had few plants..... since then I add more and more plants and I have learned to grow them quite well (thanks to the various internet forum like Plantedtank, APC and Aquagarden Forum in my country). I read the PlantedTank froum since many months but this is the first time I write on it.
You can see the older photo of my tank in my blog.
Acquario blog 

Best Regards


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking very good. I'm curious about your fertilization schedule.....you only dose once per week, after a (20%?) water change?

your plants look really healthy, especially the P. stellata & the L. Glandulosa.

Only suggestion -- get rid of the ambulia! (L. sessiliflora). That stuff grows really leggy with good lighting....possibly some Limnophila Aromatica? Or L. Inclinata 'cuba'?


----------

